# Hey could someone tell me what morph this is please?



## Modj (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## rossiriley (Jul 11, 2010)

looks like a normal


----------



## Modj (Mar 30, 2010)

wow really! Ive only just started looking into the care of them and didnt look at the morphs yet atleast I know which type is my favourite lol


----------

